# Pipe Reviews?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I understand why I see tobacco reviews here but does anyone ever review pipes? I think it would be helpful to newbs like myself and perhaps even the veterans here would benefit. So, next time you get a new pipe could you post your impressions, how it draws, the way it feels in your hand, number of bowls it took to break in and so on? Or maybe review a pipe you've had for a while, one of your favorites, just to share with us what the smoking experience is like with that particular pipe.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Although I don't recall a particular thread dedicated to pipe reviews, or even a board for that matter, but if you do a search of the pipe section on here or on Google for a particular brand you're interested in I'd bet you'll find a lot of useful info as well as reviews and opinions.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I think each pipe is too unique. Two of the exact same model and finish of a Peterson pipe, say, might not smoke the same owing to the different briar blocks they were made from or a difference in the quality of drilling. This is all to say nothing of the different smokers, their individual tobacco choices, and the myriad of variations in technique.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I just thought it might be helpful and perhaps instructional to read opinions on a particular pipe written by people we know. Of course everyone's experience with a given pipe will differ, but is it not the same with tobacco?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I just thought it might be helpful and perhaps instructional to read opinions on a particular pipe written by people we know. Of course everyone's experience with a given pipe will differ, but is it not the same with tobacco?


Not really - tobacco is blended in large batches (thousands, tens of thousands of tins are identical), and the blending is repeated so every tin ever made is "identical" (until something changes in the mix, or a different blender takes over a brand).

Pipes are individually unique. I have two Petersons, both were terrible until I "fixed" them with a drill. Other dudes on here love their Petey's and they got perfectly made pipes. Same brand, even same line (Killarney, for example) - but completely different animals. Like a chihuahua giving birth to a great dane puppy. Eeek, bad imagery uke:

Now if you want to discuss pipe maker "styles" and "quality" - yes, definitely.

IMHO Petersons are terribly made. Look good, smoke terribly outta the box. There.

Bjarnes were superb in looks and quality, unfortunately no more.

Johs are pretty good, in the style of the late Bjarne. He was the head pipe maker for Bjarne so its probably to be expected.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Bjarnes were superb in looks and quality, unfortunately no more.


I just bought an estate Bjarne. How do I know if it's one of the better ones? The only markings on it are "Bjarne - Hand Carved - Made In Denmark"


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I just bought an estate Bjarne. How do I know if it's one of the better ones? The only markings on it are "Bjarne - Hand Carved - Made In Denmark"


Its good, its rare! Clean it up and smoke it, you'll see why I'm raving.

Note - the "Viking" series (with a viking helmet logo) are the seconds, not as good as those stamped BJARNE.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Its good, its rare! Clean it up and smoke it, you'll see why I'm raving.
> 
> Note - the "Viking" series (with a viking helmet logo) are the seconds, not as good as those stamped BJARNE.


That's good to hear. It was my first purchase of an estate pipe on Ebay and being a total newb I had no idea what I was buying. The pipe is beautiful and appears to have been smoked only a couple times, no nicks or scratches anywhere and no teeth marks on the stem. Aside from running a pipe cleaner through it, (which came out clean), it doesn't appear to need any further cleaning.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I think reviews are hard unless done by a professional who does reviews. I have read reviews on tobacco where people don't like it at all. So I try a sample and find I like it. I have also tried a tobacco everyone loves, and I don't like it. I have also found reviews where everyone loves or hates a tobacco, and I feel the same way. I have learned that reviews don't help me much, unless everyone is saying it is bad, or it is good.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, that's going to happen no matter who is reviewing the tobacco. The way to judge tobacco (or any) reviews is to check out the tobaccos you really like and those you really don't like. Look for reviewers who agree with you as much as possible, and you'll have one who's taste at least somewhat matches up with yours. Then you can check their other reviews for items you may not have tried yet. Just taking anyone's review as gospel would be like trying to find a new speed metal band to try by reading reviews from a hard bop jazz fan; it just won't work.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Well, that's going to happen no matter who is reviewing the tobacco. The way to judge tobacco (or any) reviews is to check out the tobaccos you really like and those you really don't like. Look for reviewers who agree with you as much as possible, and you'll have one who's taste at least somewhat matches up with yours. Then you can check their other reviews for items you may not have tried yet. Just taking anyone's review as gospel would be like trying to find a new speed metal band to try by reading reviews from a hard bop jazz fan; it just won't work.


I should have elaborate a little bit. Pro reviews give a good review despite there prefrences. I am not sure if that makes sense. They tell you what you will experience if you use the product. They then give the pros and cons.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No, that makes sense.


----------



## wterry (Oct 26, 2009)

I need an opinion on rosewood pipes


----------

